

Ask HN: Anyone have an iPad SSH client suggestion? - motherwell

I know I'll need one one day, and the reviews on the App store are less than awe inspiring.<p>Has anyone used one, and have suggestions / complaints / apps to avoid or buy? Not worried about price, as I know I'll need one at some point, and when I do, I'll be risking more than the cost of an SSH app.
======
jolan
I've used iSSH for a couple of years on my iPhone 3G and couldn't be happier.

~~~
mendable
+1, iSSH on the iPhone.

------
brk
I tried a few, and iSSH is the only one still remaining on my iPad.

~~~
pangram
Ditto. I have tried four or five and iSSH seems the best (but substantially
better on the iPad then on the iPhone)

~~~
kylecordes
I can echo this also; though for more than the tiniest amount of command line
typing, I set the iPad aside and pick up a notebook/network/whatever.

~~~
motherwell
Problem is, I'll be out, say at movie, something goes wrong, I get a frantic
call asking what is up, have to taxi home to sort it out. So an iPad/iPhone
app would REALLY help there.

------
jason_slack
I use Tiny Term on my iPad

------
motherwell
Sweet thanx guys!

